

Blogging Won't Be Dead Soon - rukshn
http://flye.me/post/43879868369/thankfully-blogging-will-be-here-for-a-long-time

======
mooism2
> Back then LiveJournal, Blogger, Wordpress allowed people to blog. But I had
> to remember your blog address, you had to remember mine and _we had to check
> in on each others blogs from time to time to see if there are any new
> updates,_ and blogging was a painfull process of jotting down big posts.

Even had you not discovered feed readers, surely you must have noticed that
LiveJournal had friends pages?

~~~
rukshn
Well true, i'm using google reader to subscribe, even wordpress has a way to
follow other wordpress blogs but not sure if they were successful in making
the network effect modern blog platforms have today. What do you think?

